# Names for an mma promotion?



## forrestgriffin1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just curious if you guys have some good ideas. I liked names like Pride and Bellator and Ufc sounds official but sweet


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

First of I don't know how you justify putting this in the UFC-section of the forum?

Second, do you know any other names than those three?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont understand the question or what you're asking.

1. Are you asking for names of REAL promotions that sound "COOL" ?

2. Asking for names we would name an MMA promotion ?

List of REAL MMA promotions. 

Titan FC 
Powerhouse World Promotions
Rings
Rumble on the Rock


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

TTPFC

Terrible Terrible Post Fighting Championship


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Extreme Ultimate Mega Elite Fighting Championship Promotion


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

the first rule is you don't talk about it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would name my promotion. EoC Evolution of Combat.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

You'd need something classy, so as to bring in everyone. So no words like "extreme" as people might equate it to street fighting. 

How about Martial Combat Championship


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

**** FC

Homosexual Oiled Men Omoplataing Fighting Championship

SMACK FC

Super Men Attacking Caged Kittens Fighting Championship


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Just Bleed promotions. 


Run by............


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I have an idea for this promotion similar to Tachi Palace Fights called:

OC Fights


----------

